# fuera



## gotitadeleche

I am reading an article about José Guadalupe Posada, a Mexican engraver, in a magazine. For context it says: _Antonio Vanegas Arroyo publicó la mayor parte de la obra de Posada. Lo contrató para ilustrar las populares gacetas callejeras destinadas a las clases más pobres._

Then in a later paragraph it says: _El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años._

My question is, Why *fuera *in this case? It seems to me like a statement of fact. How would you translate it using *fuera*?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Fuera could mean "outside"

Perhaps, outside employer?

Wait for the pros.


----------



## gotitadeleche

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Fuera could mean "outside"
> 
> Perhaps, outside employer?



No, in this context it is clearly from the verb "to be". I don't believe outside would fit here. But thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No problem. I'm still trying to find out why it would be in the imperfect subjunctive form, just like you.  It's beginning to bug me!


----------



## Pumpkin72

It's a literary use of the subjunctive. Here it means "fue", but it is supposed to sound more formal and _refined_, if you know what I mean.

Nobody uses this colloquially, while bad writers/journalists/etc use it too often. It's OK as long as you don't _abuse_.


----------



## jester.

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> It's a literary use of the subjunctive. Here it means "fue", but it is supposed to sound more formal and _refined_, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Nobody uses this colloquially, while bad writers/journalists/etc use it too often. It's OK as long as you don't _abuse_.



Very interesting, I've never heard of this usage of the Imperfecto del subjuntivo, which is apparently wrong in this phrase, isn't it?


----------



## aleCcowaN

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> _El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años._
> 
> My question is, Why *fuera *in this case? It seems to me like a statement of fact. How would you translate it using *fuera*?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 
"fuera" (subjunctive of "ir") is often used intead of "era". 

You know

fue/era=was 

meaning "fue" a fact in the past, and "era" a context in the past (not only)

If we said

...quien fue empleado(r?) de Posada durante muchos años.
...quien era empleador de Posada durante muchos años.

we were paying too much atention to this fact, and the writer only wanted to describe the background of the individual, not to distract the readers with a fact nor the context within another fact happened.

All I can explain (using English)

EDIT: Please, could somebody edit this mess in an understandable fashion?


----------



## Pumpkin72

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Very interesting, I've never heard of this usage of the Imperfecto del subjuntivo, which is apparently wrong in this phrase, isn't it?


Yes, but only apparently. I think I felt the same (  ) when I first  learned this...


----------



## lazarus1907

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> It's a literary use of the subjunctive. Here it means "fue", but it is supposed to sound more formal and _refined_, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Nobody uses this colloquially, while bad writers/journalists/etc use it too often. It's OK as long as you don't _abuse_.


Usar la forma -ra imperfecto de subjuntivo con valor de indicativo es un uso arcaico y algo pedante que se recomienda evitar en español moderno, aunque aún se usa normalmente en algunas regiones del norte de españa; yo no lo pondría de refinado. Por cierto: Sólo se considera correcto cuando se usa con su valor antiguo, que es el de pluscuamperfecto de indicativo (que es su origen latino). No debe usarse en lugar del imperfecto o indefinido (aunque se hace).


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thank you Pumpkin, aleCcowaN, and lazarus for the explanation.


----------



## aleCcowaN

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> _El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años._


 
I forgot the obvious!

I add this to my post above:

_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *era* empleador de Posada durante muchos años._

*Don Blas Vanegas* fue empleador de Posada durante muchos años.

_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años._

*Antonio Vanegas Arroyo* fue empleador de Posada durante muchos años.

Clear, proper, correct, legitimate, neat and beauuuuuuuutiful Spanish *¡Ñííííííí! *<-- (not mockery involved) meaning ¡Sí! with a proudly Ñ twist in it ¡Y olé! ¡Por esho canto eshta canción! ¡Y viiiiiivaaa Eshpaña! ---sorry, forgot to take the pills


----------



## gotitadeleche

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> I forgot the obvious!
> 
> I add this to my post above:
> 
> _El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *era* empleador de Posada durante muchos años._
> 
> *Don Blas Vanegas* fue empleador de Posada durante muchos años.
> 
> _El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años._
> 
> *Antonio Vanegas Arroyo* fue empleador de Posada durante muchos años.
> 
> Clear, proper, correct and beauuuuuuuutiful Spanish *¡Ñííííííí!*




Ehhhh......no te entiendo. ¿Estás diciendo que todas formas son correctas, o que sólo la última forma (fue) es correcta?


----------



## aleCcowaN

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Ehhhh......no te entiendo. ¿Estás diciendo que todas formas son correctas, o que sólo la última forma (fue) es correcta?


 
both are correct, but having a different meaning

¡please, follow the individuals in the sentences!

whith "era" it means = YY is son of XX + YY's occupation was ....
with "fuera" it means = YY is son of XX + (XX's occupation was ....)

there are such many threads paying attention to subjunctive that we (native speakers) often forget the *meaning*.... I felt into the trap myself!


----------



## gotitadeleche

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> both are correct, but having a different meaning
> 
> ¡please, follow the individuals in the sentences!
> 
> whith "era" it means = YY is son of XX + YY's occupation was ....
> with "fuera" it means = YY is son of XX + (XX's occupation was ....)
> 
> there are such many threads paying attention to subjunctive that we (native speakers) often forget the *meaning*.... I felt into the trap myself!



Oh, ya entiendo. ¡Qué interesante! Nunca he oído eso. ¿Me puedes explicar la regla general? Y gracias por explicarme lo de ñiiiii. No lo sabía. Me voy ahora y no regreso hasta martes. Pero gracias de nuevo por la explicación.


----------



## aleCcowaN

If you said

"Fulano de Tal, quien *fuera* presidente del Ayuntamiento de la Calahorra, inauguró las sesiones de...." you are providing the background of that individual, as he *was* something that justifies he's doing something today.

This is a little formal, a little old, and maybe, a little snobby, but it's still proper Spanish and widely used (geographycally speaking)

If you said

"Fulano de Tal, socio de Guille Portones, quien *fuera* el fundador de Mocrosift, inauguró las sesiones..." you are providing the background of the last individual, and making clear it is the last one but not the first one.

This is slightly formal, a bit old fashion, and it might be a little snobby, but it's still proper, _functional_ Spanish and widely used (geographycally speaking).

If you said

"Fulano de Tal, socio de Guille Portones, quien *fue* fundador de Mocrosift, inauguró las sesiones..." you are providing the background of the first individual, and making clear it is the first one but not the last one. 

"Fulano de Tal, socio de Guille Portones, quien *era* fundador de Mocrosift, inauguró las sesiones..." is pretty abigouos, but "El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo*;* quien *era* empleador de Posada durante *aquellos* años." is not ambiguous at all, if you know Spanish very well.

But we often use *"..., este último...."* or *".... . El primero, ..."* and lots of this kind of constructions to be sure the public is following us and to avoid the subjunctive tangle using "workarounds".

This is true, but "fuera" still remains legitimate and proper Spanish


----------



## Rayines

A mí me parece que sólo puede reemplazarse por *fue*. Es una acción terminada, y no se continúa con un relato, por ejemplo: "....quien era empleador de Posada en la época en que éste se dedicaba -además de escribir- a la artesanía en madera" (Por decir....)


----------



## Luciaz

¡Hola a todos!
Concuerdo con aleCcowaN cuando dice que "fuera" puede ser reemplazado por "fue" o "era", aun sin especificar "durante aquellos años". 

_Fue_ y _era_ son correctos, y ambos se refieren a una acción terminada. La diferencia es que _*fue *_enfatiza la acción en sí misma, mientras que *era* enfatiza el hecho de que esa acción se prolongó por un periodo X de tiempo. ¿Están de acuerdo?


----------



## Rayines

Luciaz said:
			
		

> ¡Hola a todos!
> Concuerdo con aleCcowaN cuando dice que "fuera" puede ser reemplazado por "fue" o "era", aun sin especificar "durante aquellos años".
> 
> _Fue_ y _era_ son correctos, y ambos se refieren a una acción terminada. La diferencia es que _*fue *_enfatiza la acción en sí misma, mientras que *era* enfatiza el hecho de que esa acción se prolongó por un periodo X de tiempo. ¿Están de acuerdo?


Yo ya dije que no: No me suena para nada: "_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *era* empleador de Posada *durante* muchos años."_
¿A vos te suena?


----------



## Luciaz

Por supuesto que "_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *era* empleador de Posada *durante* muchos años."_ no me suena para nada, es incorrecto; pero sí me suena decir "quien era empleador durante aquellos años". 

Creo que ahora el problema es con el complemento de tiempo luego de era. Me parece que el complemento debe responder a la pregunta ¿durante qué periodo de tiempo?, y no durante cuánto tiempo. Es el mismo caso que: "Durante los años de la guerra, eran las mujeres quienes se ocupaban del sustento de los hogares". ¿Suena bien?
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Por supuesto que "_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *era* empleador de Posada *durante* muchos años."_ no me suena para nada, es incorrecto; pero sí me suena decir "quien era empleador durante aquellos años".


Pero esta frase es distinta, remitiéndome a la que dio origen a este hilo....


----------



## Jellby

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> "fuera" (subjunctive of "ir") is often used intead of "era".



En este caso, "fuera" es del verbo "ser". Si "fuera" fuese[*] del verbo "ir", sería sustituto de "iba".


[*] Aquí "fuese" también es del verbo "ser", podría haber dicho: si "fuera" fuera, pero menos mal que el imperfecto del subjuntivo tiene dos formas


----------



## jester.

Según mi entender no se puede usar la forma terminanda en -se en ese uso que se discute aquí, sino sólo la forma terminanda en -ra, ¿verdad?

@Jellby: En tu frase la forma fuese fue correcta por supuesto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jellby said:
			
		

> En este caso, "fuera" es del verbo "ser". Si "fuera" fuese
> [*] del verbo "ir", sería sustituto de "iba".
> [*] Aquí "fuese" también es del verbo "ser", podría haber dicho: si "fuera" fuera, pero menos mal que el imperfecto del subjuntivo tiene dos formas


 
¡Tienes razón! Pero os he dicho que olvidé tomar mis píldoras 

Quería simplemente explicar el uso del indicativo "fue/era" en oposición al subjuntivo "fuera", sacrificando la prolijidad en la distinción entre "fue" y "era".

Es que a los estudiantes extranjeros se les explica que el subjuntivo se utiliza cuando se expresa "opinión, sentimiento, etc.". Y eso está muy bien. Yo mismo nunca supe por dónde empezar cuando se lo tuve que enseñar (más bien traté) en diferentes momentos a dos angloparlantes que venían a afincarse en Argentina sin otra base de castellano que un folleto de Berli**.

Para mí, y es como lo entiendo, el subjuntivo implica siempre *distancia*, y no la distancia de la formalidad y la ausencia de compromiso emotivo, sino la distancia de la justa perspectiva, tanto personal (subjetiva = perteneciente o relativo a nuestro modo de pensar o de sentir, y no al objeto en sí mismo) como en el campo de la realidad material y *temporal* (subjetiva = perteneciente o relativo al sujeto, considerado en oposición al mundo externo).

Aquí en el tema de este hilo, el uso del subjuntivo "fuera" nos traslada hacia atrás en el tiempo, como la musiquita que se escuchaba en las viejas películas cuando alguien recordaba algo del pasado, y -no está fuera de moda, no es de una región, ni es tan formal- se lo hace con el único fin de que no confundamos al padre con el hijo, y este uso puede ser incomprensible aún para estudiantes extranjeros avanzados.

En toda esta larga colección de _threads_ acerca del subjuntivo, gente de todas las edades, latitudes, con todo tipo de educaciones y contexto culturales, urbanos y rurales, locales y emigrados, con diferentes grupos de pertenencia, esta*mos* contestando qué nos parece a nosotros el subjuntivo desde *nuestra propia perspectiva*. Eso, amigos míos, es subjuntivo "al cuadrado", y flaco favor le hacemos a quienes solicitan nuestra ayuda si les entregamos tamaña ecuación a quién ya está en estado de confusión.

Obraríamos mejor si alentáramos a quienes nos consultan a aceptar la relatividad del subjuntivo y no les alentáramos la falsa idea de despejar sus dudas copiando el habla de los _nativos_. No existe tal cosa, el subjuntivo es un modo de expresión, y ellos deberán expresarse a su manera a través de él, una vez que le hallen el truco.

Y obrarán mejor quienes nos consultan, si toman nuestos "devaneos" verbales como ejemplo de la subjetividad del subjuntivo y no como la ausencia de un modelo único a seguir, y percibieran *además* que en realidad, nuestras diferencias son las que nos unen, y es el subjuntivo el que logra tal maravilla. El subjuntivo castellano no está destinado a desaparecer sino a perdurar, significa que no estamos dispuestos a renunciar a nuestra individualidad montaraz, ni imponerle tal condición a los demás. Bien o mal usado, nos distingue como individuos, y en esta era postmoderna, si no existiera el subjuntivo ¡habría que inventarlo!

Y no me malinterpreten pensando que estoy alentando a unos a no contestar y a otros a no preguntar, sino todo lo contrario, pues aunque las cosas parezcan por momentos avanzar a los tumbos, estos foros perspiran la buena voluntad, la "buena onda" y el deseo universal de mejora que nos mueve a todos los que participamos.

Yo mismo seguiré poniendo por aquí mis cosas, sean boberías o erudiciones, sean reflexivas o irreflexivas. Pero no me agradaría que alguien vendiera sus libros de español en la próxima venta de garage y fuera corriendo a estudiar chino mandarín y aprendiera a escribirlo con dentífrico, sólo porque le parece más fácil que el subjuntivo castellano.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Para mí, y es como lo entiendo, el subjuntivo implica siempre *distancia*, y no la distancia de la formalidad y la ausencia de compromiso emotivo, sino la distancia de la justa perspectiva, tanto personal (subjetiva = perteneciente o relativo a nuestro modo de pensar o de sentir, y no al objeto en sí mismo) como en el campo de la realidad material y *temporal* (subjetiva = perteneciente o relativo al sujeto, considerado en oposición al mundo externo).
> 
> Aquí en el tema de este hilo, el uso del subjuntivo "fuera" nos traslada hacia atrás en el tiempo, como la musiquita que se escuchaba en las viejas películas cuando alguien recordaba algo del pasado, y -no está fuera de moda, no es de una región, ni es tan formal- se lo hace con el único fin de que no confundamos al padre con el hijo, y este uso puede ser incomprensible aún para estudiantes extranjeros avanzados.


 El subjuntivo es muy jodido de enseñar. Si intentas dar una o varias reglas simples, te salen excepciones de todos los colores, y si por el contrario das una lista interminable con estructuras, verbos y palabras donde se usa el indicativo o el subjuntivo, no sólo les desmoralizas, sino que además no saben qué hacer cuando se encuentran con una que no han visto antes. O peor aún: cuando se encuentran con una excepción en su fantástica lista, que ocurrirá tarde o temprano.

Siguiendo tu ingeniosa comparación con la película de la musiquita, el imperfecto también hace lo mismo. ¿Distancia de la justa perspectiva, tanto personal como material y personal? ¿Qué es la justa perspectiva? No es que esté tratando de criticarte; estoy interesado en teorías sobre el subjuntivo en general, especialmente de aquellos que han experimentado la impotencia de no ser capaz de explicar algo que siempre habías dado por hecho. Es gracioso: Cada uno tiene su propia versión subjetiva del subjuntivo.

Hace no mucho me decidí a sistematizar todo la información que he estado reuniendo sobre el subjuntivo para escribir un artículo sobre el uso del así llamado modo. Estoy consultando muchas fuentes, hablando con muchos, participando en discusiones, tratando de resolver dudas, y sobre todo, pensando. Cada dos por tres tengo que destruir párrafos completos porque he encontrado una excepción o incompatibilidad de algún tipo. Pero es divertido.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lazarus ¡eres todo un valiente!

A modo de humilde sugerencia, te recomiendo, si no lo has leído aún, conseguir algún artículo de Walter Ong donde exponga los puntos principales de su libro "La escritura estructura la conciencia". En él, Ong analiza la perspectiva de que la palabra escrita (al igual que güindous y el subjuntivo) es una tecnología, y que cuando la incorporamos, nuestro modo de pensar, y aún nosotros mismos, queda modificado para siempre.

A mi modo de ver, enseñar el subjuntivo, al igual que enseñar a leer y escribir, no es sólo hacer "palotes", "circulitos", ni siquiera cursiva inglesa y cucharita americana. A mí leer ese autor, me cambió la perspectiva de las cosas (sin duda, como todos los libros, porque me llegó en el momento justo), y me hizo modificar la forma en que enseñaba otra tecnología - análisis matemático, estadística, investigación operativa y cálculo estructural básico, a estudiantes de carreras donde la "matemática dura" no está en el flujo principal del conocimiento, como ser arquitectura, gestión de empresas y comercio exterior -. El resultado me sorprendió a mí mismo. Anoticiados de este trasfondo, los alumnos dejaron de comportarse como la mosca que choca repetidas veces contra el vidrio "preguntándose" por qué no puede volar a través de este aire, y a su debido tiempo, y con diferentes grados de éxito, encontraron dónde había sólo aire y pasaron al otro lado.

Bueh! sólo por filosofar en una tranquila y fresquita mañana de un sábado de otoño.

Saludos


----------



## Echándolosperros

No sé si este tema ya se cerró o si sigue vivo aún....

Tengo entendido y percibo que muchas veces el subjunctivo evoca un sentimento de duda. Como si uno dijera "corre el rumor que una cosa era/fue así", "parece así pero hay lugar a dudas".

Les pongo un ejemplo (tomado de EL CLARIN de Buenos Aires, fechado en el día de hoy):

"En esa casa que FUERA el primer prostíbulo de la zona y donde su marido tiene ahora su estudio de abogado, Isabel Allende tiene su oficina."

Les agradercería sus comentarios.

Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Echándolosperros said:
			
		

> No sé si este tema ya se cerró o si sigue vivo aún....
> 
> Tengo entendido y percibo que muchas veces el subjunctivo evoca un sentimento de duda. Como si uno dijera "corre el rumor que una cosa era/fue así", "parece así pero hay lugar a dudas".
> 
> Les pongo un ejemplo (tomado de EL CLARIN de Buenos Aires, fechado en el día de hoy):
> 
> "En esa casa que FUERA el primer prostíbulo de la zona y donde su marido tiene ahora su estudio de abogado, Isabel Allende tiene su oficina."
> 
> Me agradercerían sus comentarios.
> 
> Gracias.


¿¿Estás en Buenos Aires, o lees El Clarín desde allá?? 
Bueno, mira, para mí es exactamente el mismo ejemplo que inició el hilo, así que te servirán todos los comentarios. Tal como lo dije con la otra oración, sólo reemplazaría FUERA (que es perfectamente correcto), por FUE, pues describe una acción terminada (la de haber sido el primer prostíbulo).


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

I learned "fuera" is used much in newspaper and media sources.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Echándolosperros said:
			
		

> No sé si este tema ya se cerró o si sigue vivo aún....
> 
> Tengo entendido y percibo que muchas veces el subjunctivo evoca un sentimento de duda. Como si uno dijera "corre el rumor que una cosa era/fue así", "parece así pero hay lugar a dudas".
> 
> Les pongo un ejemplo (tomado de EL CLARIN de Buenos Aires, fechado en el día de hoy):
> 
> "En esa casa que FUERA el primer prostíbulo de la zona y donde su marido tiene ahora su estudio de abogado, Isabel Allende tiene su oficina."
> 
> Me agradercerían sus comentarios.
> 
> Gracias.


En las expresiones como "en esa casa que fuera" no existe ninguna posibilidad de duda. Me refiero a que el subjuntivo aquí no expresa duda alguna. Es más de la "musiquita" a la que me refería en el post #23 (cuando era mucho más joven e inexperto  ). El subjuntivo aquí nos remite al pasado concluído (al igual que "fue") pero cortando toda posible conexión entre el pasado y el presente. El subjuntivo funciona aquí como un enorme "puntos suspensivos" que evita hacer cualquier asociación ilícita entre el prostíbulo y los ocupantes actuales del inmueble. Y a la vez, ese _impasse_ y esa desconexión no quitan que ese inmueble tenga incorporado -a partir de su historia- una cualidad singular y distintiva.

En la frase de CLARÍN, el pretérito del subjuntivo significa pasado por el tiempo pretérito, y "justa perspectiva" por el modo subjuntivo. El subjuntivo aquí nos lleva a sopesar (el lector) la información cuidadosamente (no hay dudas sobre esa información) y no a simplemente ubicarla en un instante determinado. Aquí el subjuntivo no clama "esto es subjetivo", sino que dice "lea esto subjetivamente".


----------



## Honeypum

Estoy de acuerdo con Inés. Yo reemplazaría "fuera" por "fue" y no por "era".


----------



## Echándolosperros

Muchas gracias a aleCcowaN por una explicación erudita y sumamente útil.


----------

